# Erste 2011 Mainboards und CPUs lieferbar



## Bulldogge (14. November 2011)

Erste 2011 Mainboards und CPUs lieferbar 

War gerade auf Mindfactory und was sehen meine Augen da... die ersten 2011 Boards sind sofort lieferbar 
INTEL Sockel 2011 -> Desktop Mainboards -> Mainboards -> Hardware - Computer Shop

ASRock X79 Extreme4
ASRock X79 EXTREME4-M Intel LGA 2011 Intel X79 
ASUS P9X79 PRO I-X79
ASUS P9X79 DELUXE I-X79

Preise zwischen 183 und 275€ für die lieferbaren Modelle

ASUS Rampage IV Formula V1.0
ASRock X79 Extreme7

sind auch schon gelistet aber noch nicht verfügbar...

und Herzlich Willkommen ASROCK im Club der 350€+ Boards 

CPU Preise stehen auch schon drin
Sockel 2011 -> INTEL Desktop -> Prozessoren (CPU) -> Hardware - Computer Shop - Hardware,

der 3960x ist sogar lieferbar... Preis wurde eben aber angehoben von 900€ auf 950€ 
der 3930K ist nicht lieferbar... lediglich ein Preis ist genannt....


so und nächsten Monat wird bestellt


----------



## Jan565 (14. November 2011)

500€ für einen 6Kerner? Nein danke! Die Leistung hat man sogar mit einem 2600K wenn man ihn gut genug Übertaktet. Der 3960X ist eh im mittel nur 15% über dem 990X. Für mich ist das mal wieder so eine Plattform, Hauptsache was auf dem Markt aber egal was die Leistung sagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

Das Rampage 4 Formula kostet 300€?
Wie viel wird dann das Extreme kosten, 450?


----------



## Bulldogge (14. November 2011)

500€ + 250€ fürs Board ist es mir wert.... Preise sind sogar etwas besser als persönlich befürchtet.... 3930K bei Alternate für 499€ lieferbar



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Rampage 4 Formula kostet 300€?
> Wie viel wird dann das Extreme kosten, 450?



in einen Shop ist das Extreme für 355€ gelistet


----------



## KatanaxXx (14. November 2011)

Alternate hat auch schon Boards auf Lager 
ALTERNATE

Das Asus Rampage IV Extreme kostet da 364 Euro.


mfg


----------



## AeroX (14. November 2011)

Auserdem sind das ja mindfactory Preise und bestimmt noch nicht Final, also nicht aufregen


----------



## Snake7 (14. November 2011)

Und wo ist das ne News?
Heute ist Hardlaunch - und da gibt es Hardware omg nein.


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 500€ für einen 6Kerner? Nein danke! Die Leistung  hat man sogar mit einem 2600K wenn man ihn gut genug Übertaktet.



OC vs. non OC - was für ein Sinnbefreiter Vergleich  Schonmal dran gedacht das es auch Marktsegmente (Wokstation zB) gibt wo übertakten schlicht nicht infrage kommt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Rampage 4 Formula kostet 300€?


 
Das ist wohl eine falschangabe von diesem Shop, von einem Formula ist noch rein gar nichts bekannt. Das Extreme ist zudem ab etwa 350€ gelistet, bewegt sich also auf dem Niveau der Vorgänger.

mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2011)

Mir persönlich entschieden zu teuer, aber ich stelle ja auch nicht solche Ansprüche an das System, so das Mainstream reicht


----------



## mumaker (14. November 2011)

deshalb bestell ich mir jetzt den 2700K mit Vengerance oder Sniper oder EVO 8GB 1600 oder 1866er ein Top Mainboard 160€ Class und n Triglav Kühler von EKL xDDD für die paar knappe 500 Pieben xDDD
einfach nur schwach und sonnlos für mich von Intel.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (14. November 2011)

lol für den preis bekomm ich nen kompletten pc von amd mit gtx570....


----------



## Jonas280791 (14. November 2011)

Mir fällt echt nur ein Wort ein und das ist TEUER!!! Wenn das so weiter geht haben wir bald auch noch 1000$/€-Boards


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

Intel lässt sich halt das High End Segment teuer bezahlen.
Ich verstehe halt immer noch nicht, wieso sie jetzt zwei Desktop Sockel brauchen, früher ging das auch alles mit einem.
Wie soll das weiter gehen, bald gibts 4 Desktop Sockel gleichzeitig?


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe halt immer noch nicht, wieso sie jetzt zwei Desktop Sockel brauchen, früher ging das auch alles mit einem.



Na einer für CPUs mit und einer für CPUs ohne iGPU - ist ja bei AMD auch nicht anders, die haben auch eine "kleine" Plattform für das untere Marktsegment und eine "größere" für das darüber liegende. intel deckt halt den Bereich in dem AMD 2 Sockel benötigt mit einem ab und hat noch einen darüber in dem AMD aktuell nichts bietet.

mfg


----------



## Cinnayum (14. November 2011)

Was für unqualifizierte Flameposts es hier doch gibt.

Die Daten und ungefähren Preise (knapp 1000 bzw. irgendwas um 500 Euro) sind lange bekannt und waren bei den "alten" i7 für 1366 nicht anders.

Die 2011er Plattform ist ja auch nicht primär für Endkunden gedacht. Vielmehr sollte man froh sein, dass Serverhardware (mit gewissen Einschränkungen) für jedermann verfügbar ist.

Und AMD hat sogar noch eine 3. Plattform, wenn mans genau nimmt...

Ich hab den Kauf von damals bis heute nicht bereut und werde mir demnächst den "kleinen" i7-3930K kaufen.
Allerdings erst, wenn die Hypewelle mit überzogenen Boardpreisen abgeflaut ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2011)

Ist ja auch der Nachfolger vom S. 1366, und daher war es ja auch bekannt das die Preise da liegen wo sie jetzt in etwa sind.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. November 2011)

Teuer für ein paar kondenser und chips, aber naja, die Entwickler verdienen wohl auch gut bei Intel


----------



## Skysnake (14. November 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> OC vs. non OC - was für ein Sinnbefreiter Vergleich  Schonmal dran gedacht das es auch Marktsegmente (Wokstation zB) gibt wo übertakten schlicht nicht infrage kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fragt man sich nur, wie die MB Hersteller es schaffen, dass die Preise nicht ansteigen. Wir haben bei den interessanten Boards 2 DIMM-Sockel mehr als beim 1366, haben nicht einen Zusatzchip weniger, und auch nicht weniger Lanes für die PCI-E Slots etc. Dazu sind die Dinger im Normalfall 3.0 tauglich, wofür aller Voraussicht nach wohl teurere, weil noch nicht in den Stückzahlen, und eben neue Komponenten, verbaut werden. Wenn man sich dann noch an das Geheule der MB Hersteller über die gestiegenen Rohstoffpreise insbesondere Kupfer blablub nachdenkt, dann muss man sich schon am Kopf kratzen und fragen, wie das möglich ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Na einer für CPUs mit und einer für CPUs ohne iGPU - ist ja bei AMD auch nicht anders, die haben auch eine "kleine" Plattform für das untere Marktsegment und eine "größere" für das darüber liegende. intel deckt halt den Bereich in dem AMD 2 Sockel benötigt mit einem ab und hat noch einen darüber in dem AMD aktuell nichts bietet.
> 
> mfg


 
Was AMD macht, interessiert Intel nicht.
Die Frage ist, gibts bald 3 Desktop Sockel, die parallel laufen?
Oder 4?


----------



## Baer.nap (14. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was AMD macht, interessiert Intel nicht.
> Die Frage ist, gibts bald 3 Desktop Sockel, die parallel laufen?
> Oder 4?



 solang es einen echten high end sockel geben würde


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was AMD macht, interessiert Intel nicht.
> Die Frage ist, gibts bald 3 Desktop Sockel, die parallel laufen?
> Oder 4?


 
Das gute an mehreren Sockeln ist, das die Enthusiasten einen reinen Highendsockel/Chipsatz haben , und die Mainstream-Käufer müssen nicht den Aufpreis des Highendchipsatzes zahlen. Besser als bei AMD, wo der Sockel AM(X) schon bis zum letzten ausgelutscht ist und einfach bremst, weil nix wirklich neues kommt, weils ja kompatibel sein muss  

Ich finde die Strategie super mit 2 Sockeln


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich finde die Strategie super mit 2 Sockeln


 
Ich finde es mist. 3 Sockel sind besser.
Einer für den Grundbedarf, mit IGP und brauchbarer Ausstattung.
Der zwei für Mittelklasse bis gehobener Anspruch, auch für Multi GPU.
Der dritte für absolutes High End, den eigentlich niemand braucht, aber ein AMG Benz braucht man auch nicht, trotzdem gibts gleich mehrere.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

Gibts doch


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Gibts doch


 
Wo denn?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

Naja die ganzen Atom / Ion Teile (zum Surfen und BluRay guggn reichen die locker). Dann gibts für uns Gamer oder anspruchsvollere Leute halt die Mainstreamplattform (1155) die schon Leistung satt hat. Und für die die nicht genug bekommen können und zuviel Geld aufm Konto haben, gibts halt den 2011


----------



## winpoet88 (15. November 2011)

Ich weiss gar nicht, was hier von teuren Mainboards geredet wird.......auch der X58 Chipsatz war kein schnäppchen, aber er hat Leistung satt und das kostet halt Geld ! Der X79 Chipsatz gilt als Nachfolger, war ja klar dass der nicht gerade günstig wird oder ??


Grüsse Winpo8T


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Naja die ganzen Atom / Ion Teile (zum Surfen und BluRay guggn reichen die locker). Dann gibts für uns Gamer oder anspruchsvollere Leute halt die Mainstreamplattform (1155) die schon Leistung satt hat. Und für die die nicht genug bekommen können und zuviel Geld aufm Konto haben, gibts halt den 2011


 
Atom ist Notebook, und für ein Desktop zu schwach.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (15. November 2011)

Lohnt sich das jetzt schon ein neues 2011 Board + CPU zu kaufen oder langt erstmal der 2600k auf einen P8P67?


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2011)

Aktuell gibt es bei Intel folgende CPU Sockel:

-*PGA* 988B: PGA Stecksockel für mobile CPUs, wird auch auf einigen IPC Mainboards verwendet; Dualchannel DDR3 Controller integriert, DMI Anbindung zum Chipsatz, CPU-IGP Unterstützung, 16 PCIe Lanes vom CPU
CPUs: Mobile der "Sandy Bridge" und später "Ivy Bridge" Reihe

-*LGA* 1155: LGA Sockel für Mittelklasse Desktop, Server und Workstation CPUs; bessere Stromversorgung, sonst aber identischer Funktionsumfang zum PGA 988B
CPUs: "Sandy Bridge" und "Ivy Bridge"

-*LGA* 2011: LGA Sockel für high-End Desktop und Workstation sowie Server CPUs, Quadchannel DDR3 Controller integriert, 2x QPI zur Verbindung mit anderen CPUs in 2 oder 4 CPU Systemen, 40 PCIe Lanes von der CPU, bessere Stromversorgung als Sockel 1155, keine CPU-IGP Unterstützung
CPUs: "Sandy Bridge-E(P)", möglicherweise später auch "Ivy Bridge-E(P)" und/oder "Haswell-E(P)"

-*LGA* 1567: LGA Sockel für high-end Server oder Workstations mit 2, 4 oder 8 CPUs, Quadchannel DDR3, 4x QPI zur Verbindung mit anderen CPUs und der Northbridge, keine IGP Unterstützung und kein integrierter PCIe Cpntroller
CPUs: "Nehalem-EX" aka "Beckton" und "Westmere-EX", möglicherweise später auch "Ivy Bridge-EX" und "Haswell-EX" (vor allem letzteres ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich)

-*LGA* 1248: LGA Sockel für high-end Server und prinzipiell auch Workstations, der Funktionsumfang und Chipsatz entsprechen dem dem LGA 1567
CPUs: IA64/ITANIUM CPUs der 9300er Serie ("Tukwila"), später "Poulson" (2012) und "Kittson" (2014?); Pulson und Kittson werden garantiert noch auf dem Sockel laufen


Die ATOMs sowie die ULV und LV CPUs der mobilen Core-i Serie und alternativ auch fast alle anderen mobilen CPUs sowie auch die Chipsätze werden in Form von BGA "Sockeln" fest auf dem Mainboard verlötet, sie zu tauschen erfordert viel Erfahrung, etwas Glück und eine Heißluft Lötstation; es gibt hier:

*BGA* 1023: praktisch die BGA Version des Sockel PGA 988B; verwirrender Weise sind einige CPUs paralell in einer PGA 988B Version und einer BGA Version erhältlich

P*BGA* 441: wird bei einigen ATOM CPUs mit FSB eingesetzt

FC*BGA* 437: Alternative zum PBGA 441, identer Funktionsumfang, kleiner

FC*BGA* 559: wird in einigen ATOM CPUs mit DMI Chipsatz, integriertem RAM Controller und CPU-IGP genutzt

FC*BGA* 676: wird in einigen ATOM CPUs mit DMI Chipsatz, integriertem RAM Controller und CPU-IGP genutzt, 4 PCIe Lanes

Es gibt vermutlich noch mindestens einen weiteren, den ich nicht kenne; Chipsatz BGA "Sockel" zähle ich mal nicht auf


So viel zum "Sockelchaos"; die allermeisten Sockel interressieren die allermeisten User aber nicht


----------



## Skysnake (15. November 2011)

Kommt halt drauf an, was du machst, wie immer halt....

Wenn du aber den 3930k in Betracht ziehst, also zum Arbeiten, könnten die Octa Xeons eventuell sogar noch interessanter sein. Die kosten aber auch mehr...

Zum zocken lohnt es aber nicht wirklich. Wenn überhaupt dann für absolut krasse Multi-GPU-Systeme, wobei das auch erst noch geprüft werden muss.

IB kommt für 1155 ja auch Ende Q1 Anfang Q2 2012. Das ist auch ne Überlegung wert, da die Leistungsaufnahme sinkt, was auf Dauer auch Geld spart.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Atom ist Notebook, und für ein Desktop zu schwach.


 
Nö gibt auch Desktop/HTPC Boards mit Atom. Und als Desktop/HTPC reicht der vollkommen, zum surfen, Musik schauen, Filme guggn, bissel Office usw


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

und warum genau bezahl ich fast das Doppelte für 100Mhz Takt mehr (pro Kern) ???


----------



## Kubiac (15. November 2011)

Jetzt haben wir den Salat!!
AMD hat keine konkurrenzfähigen Produkte und Intel verkauft alles schön überteuert.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. November 2011)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir den Salat!!
> AMD hat keine konkurrenzfähigen Produkte und Intel verkauft alles schön überteuert.


 
Intel bietet mit der 1155er Plattform ein herausragendes P/L-Verhältnis. Die 2011 Plattform ist für Enthusiasten, nicht vergleichbar mit der aktuellen AMD-Plattform


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir den Salat!!
> AMD hat keine konkurrenzfähigen Produkte und Intel verkauft alles schön überteuert.



außerdem waren die S1366 Prozessoren (980X / 990X) ähnlich teuer  

des Weiteren zwingt dich ja niemand, dir so eine Rakete einzubauen, das werden wohl nur die wenigen gut betuchten machen, die diese Leistung auch brauchen


----------



## sebtb (15. November 2011)

Ich warte aufs ITX Board, dann kommt da auch n Sechskern rein.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (15. November 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> OC vs. non OC - was für ein Sinnbefreiter Vergleich  Schonmal dran gedacht das es auch Marktsegmente (Wokstation zB) gibt wo übertakten schlicht nicht infrage kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kaum wird es hier angesprochen, schon gibt es Neuigkeiten.


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

sebtb schrieb:


> Ich warte aufs ITX Board, dann kommt da auch n Sechskern rein.



Mini ITX wird aber schwierig mit Quad Channel RAM zu realisieren sein, der Platzbedarf ist doch relativ hoch


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nö gibt auch Desktop/HTPC Boards mit Atom. Und als Desktop/HTPC reicht der vollkommen, zum surfen, Musik schauen, Filme guggn, bissel Office usw


 
Den bieten die Hersteller nur deswegen an, weil es Zacate gibt und Intel nichts gegen Zacate hat. Atom ist halt Notebook, aber zu langsam, Sandy ist auch Notebook, aber zu teuer.
Ein reiner Desktop ist das nicht und exakt das meine ich ja, reiner Desktop.

Oder kennst du ein ATX Mainboard für Atom? 



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Kaum wird es hier angesprochen, schon gibt es Neuigkeiten.



4 RAM Bänke und 8 Sata Ports sind aber sehr schwach.


----------



## Skysnake (15. November 2011)

Naja, dafür XFI wie GB auch (ist doch die gleiche Sound"karte"? nur anderes Modell).

Mal schauen was das Ding kostet. Zumindest hat man jetzt ein Alternativprodukt. Das wird dem Preis gut tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

Das Teil ist in schwarz/rot gehalten, also alleine das sorgt für 50€ Aufschlag. 
Auch wenn die Ausstattung geringer/gleich ist mit den P9X79 Brettern.


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2011)

Das einzige, für das ein ATOM in meinen Augen ausreicht sind manche IPC Aufgaben... die auch ein besserer Mikrocontroller übernehmen könnte


----------



## JayDee1207 (16. November 2011)

Also wenn ich hier die Beiträge lese, dann bin ich am überlegen, ob ich den den i7 3930 und das Asus Rampage 4 Extr. zurück schicke und mir n Asus board mit i7 2700k kaufe....


----------



## Superwip (16. November 2011)

Wieso das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2011)

Weils fürs Gaming reicht.
Wobei ich dann noch eher einen 2600k nehmen würde.


----------

